# Engine Mods for Speed



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Firstly, I should say that I have insurance with Caravan Guard but I have no other interest in this firm. 

I receive an occasional newsletter from this company and the paragraph below comes at the end of an article about enhancements made to a motorhome engine to increase top speed. I was a little surEngine Modsprised. I always thought that engine mods were a definate no-no as far as insurance was concerned. Definitely worth another look.


"Here at Caravan Guard, we obviously wouldn't encourage our customers to travel at such speeds just to get the best pitch on the campsite. However, if you're looking at improving the performance and economy of your motorhome through professionally installed engine remapping or chipping, we can provide insurance cover without any additional motorhome insurance premium providing engine BHP is not increased by more than 30%. That said it is still important to make us aware of any such modifications"


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Interesting post as Caravan Guard were my choice for this year. BUT having looked at remapping I have been tempted. But the thaught always comes back to me, what if the engine goes B A N G big time with a rod through the side or something. Then how good is the warranty from the re-mapping company? Money back is not a lot of good is it? And research has revealed exactly this scenario has taken place on a motorhome and although the customer tried to get it sorted under warranty he had omitted to remove the add-on box that this particular (wekk known but no longer trading ) company used. Oops! So the base vehicle manufacturere said NO.

C.


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I've removed my airbox, fitted two 85ahr leisure batteries in its place, and replaced the airbox with a cheap induction kit  Its a bit more free revving now, and as a bonus it sounds a bit more meaty when working hard pulling the trailer


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I had my 2.8jtd fiat re-mapped in 2007 ( vehicle is 2005 reg)..
It was originally claimed to be 130bhp and the re-map is meant to move it up to around 160bhp..
It instantly gave better torque / pull and less gear changing on hills.
Top speed was never a consideration.
Fuel economy seemes about the same and no issues with emissions (someone claimed it increased them and it would fail MOT !).
As for insurance, I am with Safeguard and called them to advise the change.. They listed it and everything was fine, no extra charges or anything said against it...


----------

